# الاقسام المريخية > منتدى اندراوس ايداهور للاعبي المريخ >  >  عودة اكرم الهادى سليم

## musab aljak

* 
ترددت اخبار عن مفاوضات لارجاع الحارس اكرم الهادى سليم لحماية العرين الاحمر
اتمنى ان تكلل هذه المفاوضات بالنجاح 
لان الحضرى لم يستمر طويلا فى صفوف الزعيم
بعد العروض الاحترافية التى تنهال عليه من حدب وصوب
واكرم حارس صغير السن


*

----------


## محمد حسن حامد

*نتمنى يامصعب

عودة اكرم هو البهرد فشفاش بني زرقان
                        	*

----------


## shdaad

*هو المريخ ناقص حراس مرمي
*

----------


## ود الدمام

*أفضل   من  محمد  كمال  ويسن
                        	*

----------


## musab aljak

*بصراحة اكرام هو الافضل فى الساحة المحلية
وذى ما قلت يا محمد حسن حمد بهرد فشفاش الجماعة
انا اى زول بهرد فشفاشهم لو قاعد ساى فى الكشف معاى مية مية

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*واصلا اكرم وهو موجود سوى شنو عشان يرجعوهو من تاني ؟؟؟
*

----------


## midris3

*كلامك دحين بي الحيل سمح
بس ما تطلع اشاعة
الجلافيط يطلعو الاشاعة فينا ونحنا نصدقها
                        	*

----------


## Red Arena

*لاعب غير منضبط نهائيا
 وبعد ما يقبض قروشو بجيكم ورجلو مجبصه
الانضباط والجديه والتضحيه من اجل الشعار هى صفاة اللاعبين اللذين نريدهم فى كشف المريخ
                        	*

----------


## ياسر صديق

*المريخ مدرسه وقيم وموروثات واخلاق واري انها جميعا لاتتوفر في اكرم بداء من مظهره العام
فحرام دخول امثال هولاء لكشف المريخ وبالمريخ ايضا لاعبين مثله فنتمني ان يتخلص منهم 
المريخ , ونريد من يدخل كشف المريخ ان يتحلي بالادب والاخلاق اولا فهي من الاساسيات
                        	*

----------


## زاكي الدين الصادق

*نتمني عودة اكرم لان الحضري غير مضمون وحراسنا الحالين غير مطمنين اوافقك الراي اخي مصعب
                        	*

----------


## كدكول

*ياريت يرجع المصري ده ما اظن يستمر كتير
                        	*

----------


## الجامرابي

*مرحب أكرم اللي الجلافيط غياظ
*

----------


## ميرغنى تاج السر

*افشل حارس مرمى
                        	*

----------


## معتصم الصايم

*  مين اكرم مش دا ابو سبعة مايستاهل وليس بقامة المريخ حرام عليكم دا المريخ 
هل يوجد اى وجه شبه بين اكرم والحضرى
*

----------


## ود الرشيد

*الله  يكضب الشينة
                        	*

----------


## Azmi shosh

*والله حيرتونا عديل ياخ أكرم ده قبال يحرق فشفاش الجلافيط حرق فشفاشنا وقلبنا كم مرة ياخ خليكم عاقلين أكرم مين ياعم
*

----------


## مناوي

* فنيا ما فيهو كلام لأنو افضل حارس في الساحة 
الان ،، اخلاقياتة ومشاكلة مع الادارين ،،، وزوغاناتة من المباريات الكبيرة ،، وقليل  الادب 
و................ الخ 

*

----------


## الرايقة

*انا شخصيا ارفض عودته  ويسن ومحمد كمال افضل منو لو لقوا الفرصة المناسبة
                        	*

----------


## ايمن المريخابي

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة ياسر صديق
					

المريخ مدرسه وقيم وموروثات واخلاق واري انها جميعا لاتتوفر في اكرم بداء من مظهره العام
فحرام دخول امثال هولاء لكشف المريخ وبالمريخ ايضا لاعبين مثله فنتمني ان يتخلص منهم 
المريخ , ونريد من يدخل كشف المريخ ان يتحلي بالادب والاخلاق اولا فهي من الاساسيات



 
كلامك 100% ودي الحقيقة المفروض انو كلنا نعرفها انو نحن في جميع احوالنا من غير اخلاق لا يمكن ان نتقدم ابدا.......... معا لنتخلص من كل هؤلاء وسبل اكتشاف هؤلاء بسيطة جدا وهي عدم انصياعهم للانضباط .
*

----------


## ود الحتانه

*تسجيل  اكرم  تحسبا  من  مفاجاءت  محمد  كمال  ,,والحضري  ....والاخبار  تشير  الي  ان محمد كمال  ونسيبه  سفاري   ,,,لن  يجددوا  في  ديسمبر  ,,,والاحتياط  واجب  ....
*

----------


## كورينا

*أكرم تم شطبه لأسباب غير فنية
كفاية فضيحة الأردن 

دهـ لو حضر زمن الراحل أبوالعائلة
كان سحب الجنسية السودانية منه
ناهيك عن شطبه من المريخ

*

----------

